# What a tough wood filler?



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

All, my 9 month old son literally pulled our bedroom door off its hinges (he's fine). I need recommendations on a wood filler that I can pack in the screw holes and the rescrew it.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not sure on a wood filler that would do the job. I would glue in pieces of dowel rod and make some new holes.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

SASmith probably has the best suggestion, but if you don't want to try that route, I've used kwikwood before.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Is his name Bam Bam? LOL

In the past I've cleaned out screw holes and cut/carved pieces of pine a tad over sized, coated them with slow drying CA glue (could probably use reqular woodworking glue) then gently hammered them in place, then drill new pilot holes and reinstall the hinges. This methoth is pretty quick and strong, and has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Minwax high performance wood filler.

I've had really good luck with the stuff over the years in situations just like that. I don't think Home Depot Carries it anymore, but I'm pretty sure Lowes still does

Good luck!
http://www.lowes.com/pd_45896-24-21600000_4294729323__?productId=3098879&Ns=p_product_avg_rating%7C1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_avg_rating%7C1&facetInfo=


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

You could always use longer screws.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I assume that the screws pulled out of the door and not the frame. If this is one of the really light weight hollow core doors and not solid wood, then longer screws or just wood filler might not do the job. Dowels seem like the best way to give a strong repair. One potential concern is that using commercial dowels means you will be screwing into the end grain. That's not particularly strong either. If you can make your own dowels with a plug cutter you can orient the grain to your advantage.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Todd,

For a good permanent repair, I would recommend you drill the holes out and glue in place hardwood dowels of proper size. Tap in with a hammer so the glue is forced into all of the cavity and cut the dowel off flush.

Sand and paint/stain if necessary

Allow the glue to dry for a couple hours (but before the glue totally cures) and re-hang your door. If you run the screws in before the glue totally cures, the glue can still flex and be forced a little harder into the surrounding wood.

Once the repair has cured for 24 hours you should be good as new.

Glues and fillers can become very hard and brittle when cured and a screw can crack and break apart the filler or glue when installed.

Good luck


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've had good luck with wood golf tees. Just put some glue in the damaged hole, and tap in the golf tee. Once it dries cut it off and redrill. I'd replace with a longer screw.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I would agree with filling the hole with a piece of wood with glue like the golf tee that enurdt1 mentioned, or just slivers of a hardwood work good too. Some folks just use match sticks. Another suggestion after you get the hole filled is to do what I do when hanging doors, once the door is plumb and installed, take the middle screw out of each hinge and drive a 3" screw in that place which should go all the way into the door framing. It will hold the door from eventually pulling loose or saging and of course prevent future damage from children.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

There is no filler capable of that repair. Drill out the holes and glue wood dowels in them, cut them flush and drill new holes for the hinges.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

no filler. go for golf tee's and glue or I have used tooth picks and glue. it depends on how bad it is. if you use a longer screw be careful not to crank the frame out of wack. god only knows if there are shims behind the frame.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Durham's Rock Hard Wood Filler, if you can find it. I see their water putty in the stores, but I don't know if it's the same.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

A nine month old? Wow! Bam Bam indeed.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Ha. Yes, he is a stout young man. I came out of the shower to find the top hinge ripped from the frame and him stuck in our bedroom sitting in his baby roller thing. So either he rammed it really hard, or he likes to pull on my wife's coat that hangs on the back of the door and he got a little too aggressive.

Anywho, I'm going the dowel route. I'm currently letting the glue set up some and I picked up some extra long door screws. Hopefully that will withstand my man-child.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

